# any other way to access google page



## nikku12982 (Aug 21, 2006)

help help

In our office google and orkut comes under restricted sites.
There is any possible way to access these two sites because i badly need ..


----------



## iMav (Aug 21, 2006)

sorry .... first of all this does not come under tech news .... secondly for ur query it depends on the kind of restriction imposed ..... u can try not going to google directly but going to a site that has the google search bar ..... for orkut .... ur office does not pay u to sit and make friends ..... do some work


----------



## iinfi (Aug 21, 2006)

i dont think there cud be a way to use restricted sites. u can use proxy sites but in offices those sites are also blocked. search for proxy sites @ home n try them in ur office if they work. gud luck
cant believe google is blocked. its as gud as blocking net access completely.

well of late most offices have started blocking orkut


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2006)

wat type of blocking.. Wat error d u get wen u try to access it.. Nd do u hv admin rights


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 21, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> sorry .... first of all this does not come under tech news .... secondly for ur query it depends on the kind of restriction imposed ..... u can try not going to google directly but going to a site that has the google search bar ..... for orkut .... ur office does not pay u to sit and make friends ..... do some work




Well said. Do work guys.


----------



## nikku12982 (Aug 22, 2006)

ok man , i am new user to this forum and i am not much familar with other sections,next time i will post in correct section.And one thing i want to say that i sit in office from morning 8:30 to night 8:00,do u think all time we should work and work,there should be some refershment with work and now pls help me with this query


----------



## mehulved (Aug 22, 2006)

You can try proxies, but if proxy servers have been blocked in your office, there's nothing we can do because it's impossible to access these sites then. Only thing you can do then is ask your network administrator to open up either of those sites or proxies.


----------



## nikku12982 (Aug 24, 2006)

i came to know today that they have blocked yahoo,gmail also i:e all mailing sites,i have only webmail(company owns) to communicate with, which is official,no access for personal mail or comminaction.Pls Help how to access and i don'nt know about proxy setting, 

          plz help of any other way to get access to those sites........


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 24, 2006)

google for proxy sites (errrr) lol.

*www.anonymouse.org
(my favourite other than my private proxy)

others -
*www.anonymizer.com/
*www.proxyblind.org/


----------



## nikku12982 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks it worked for google.any proxy sites for "gmail","yahoo" or "orkut"


----------



## nikku12982 (Aug 25, 2006)

help plz i require that proxy sites........


----------

